# Kontur gleichmäßig verdicken in Freehand MX oder Illus. CS



## pixelprolet (10. Juni 2004)

Hi, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob es die möglichkeit in Freehand MX oder Illus. CS eine Kontur gleichmäßig  von a nach b zu verdicken also z.B. von 1punkt stärkt zu 10punkt

Gruß Der Prolet


----------



## thoru (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo pixelprolet,

ich denke das diese Mögichkeit in keinem der Programme zur Verfügung steht. Du
müsstest dann  ja die Stärke des Anfangs- und des Endpunkts beinflussen 
können und das geht meines Wissens nicht.
Genaugenommen ist die von dir beschriebene "Verdickung" nichts anderes als
ein Dreick nur das du ein Dreieck aus einem Pfad haben möchtest. Ich glaube wir
müssen uns damit abfinden das diese Verdickung nicht mit einem Pfad herzu-
stellen ist.

cu
thoru


----------



## pixelprolet (11. Juni 2004)

Leider scheinst du recht zu haben.
Ich schau nochmal in Corel, aber an sonsten dreick und ein gutes auge
gruß


----------



## Meike (18. Juni 2004)

Ich habe ja nur FH 9, aber wenn es da die beiden Xtra-Funktionen

*Pfad zoomen* 

und 

*Strich erweitern* 

gibt, dann müsste es doch in MX auch funktionieren, oder hab ich das Problem nicht verstanden?


----------

